# [gelöst]2.6.39 nvidia-drivers Problem

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich bin auf kernel 2.6.39 umgestiegen. Nvidia Treiber 260... lassen sich nicht mehr installieren (Fehlermeldung muss ich nachreichen). 270... lassen sich installieren, aber funktionieren nicht. 

```
...kernel Module has Version 260.19.36 ... Driver Component has Version 270.41.19 ...
```

 (Betrifft alle Treiber 270...) Ich habe die Treiber schon deinstalliert und das kernelmodul manuell gelöscht sowie neu installiert.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu May 26, 2011 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn nach installieren der 270 treiber das nvidia kernelmodul entladen und neu geladen? sonst hat der kernel noch das 260 geladen, während der x-treiber version 270 ist...

----------

## dtmaster

was funktioniert denn beim 270er nicht?

Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 270... lassen sich installieren, aber funktionieren nicht.

  Wie meinst du das mit „funktionieren nicht“ ?

Kannst du dazu eine genauere Angabe machen?!

Lässt sich das Treiber Modul ansonsten fehlerfrei va 

```
modprobe -v nvida
```

 laden?

Passt es zur aktuell laufenden Kernel Version?

Wurden auch die Config Files vor dem laden des Treiber Moduls aktualisiert --> etc-update ?Last edited by Josef.95 on Wed May 25, 2011 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

startx bricht ab mit der Fehlermeldung 

```
no Screens found...failed nvidia...kernel Module has Version 260.19.36 ... Driver Component has Version 270.41.19 ...
```

----------

## dtmaster

Vielleicht hilft es

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

und dann die driver neu bauen und dann 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kernelmodul entladen -rmmod nvidia- ,dann in /lib/modules/2.6.39/video (weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Pfad so korrekt angegeben ist) nvidia.ko gelöscht. emerge -C nvidia-drivers (260..) emerge nvidia-drivers (270..) etc-update. modprobe nvidia. lsmod | grep nvidia -> modul ist geladen. startx mit Fehler. (Sitze gerade unter Windows)

----------

## dtmaster

Also ich habe vor einigen tagen genau das gleiche gemacht wie du.

hatte Kernel 2.6.35-r15 und nvidia-drivers (letzte 256er)..

dann neuen kernel gebaut (2.6.38-r5) und nvidia-drivers 270er.. aber ich habe nicht mal die module entladen. einfach einen neustart danach und fertig.

funzte super.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke, das es ein Probllem der nvidia treiber mit dem kernel 2.6.39 ist. Hatte ich vor einigen Jahren ähnlich schon mal. Unter kernel 2.6.38... funktioniert alles..

```
linux-2.6.39-gentoo

emerge =nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

...

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/kernel/nv.c:13:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:90:75: error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/kernel/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4066:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3004:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                              ${BUILD_FIXES}             ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4066:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3004:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                              ${BUILD_FIXES}             ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36/work/'

```

----------

## franzf

Wenn du eh testing-kernel nimmst, dann nimm doch auch nvidia-drivers-testing...

Es scheinen die aktuellen (sprich: 270.xxx) schon mit 2.6.39 zu laufen. Das ist schön, denn in der Vergangenheit war es durchaus oft der Fall, dass ein neuer Kernel rauskam und nichtmal der aktuellste beta-nvidia-treiber kompatibel war.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit 270... habe ich o.g. Problem

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., dann schau doch mal auf der nVidia Homepage ob die 270.er Treiber wirklich kompatibel mit deinem Grafik Chipsatz sind.

Mit meiner alten 8800GT [G92 Chip] laufen die aktuellen Treiber einwandfrei, auch mit dem 2.6.39er Kernel.

Oder eventuell noch besser, wechsel auf den Open Source "nouveau" Treiber, der sollte sicher auch gut mit dem 39er Kernel funktionieren  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mit 270... habe ich o.g. Problem

 

Sry, hab mir nur die letzte Fehlermeldung angeschaut...

Beachte: Aktuell laufender kernel muss der sein, für den das Modul gebaut werden soll - der wird ermittelt über den /usr/src/linux-Link.

Wenn der nicht auf den 2.6.39er zeigt, wird der alte genommen. Irgendwie hast du es geschafft, das 260er kernel-Modul für den 2.6.39er kernel zu installieren, dann mit altem symlink auf 2.6.38 + 2.6.39 gebootet + 270er Treiber installiert...

Hast du evtl. den 260.xxx für den 2.6.39er probiert (mit korrektem symlink), das hat nicht funktioniert, dann bist du auf den 2.6.38er (mit symlink umsetzen), da hat der 260er funktioniert, dann hast du VERGESSEN den symlink umzusetzen und einfach den 270er neu gebaut und den 2.6.39er gebootet? (Ein mögliches Szenario von vielen:P)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe eine G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]. Vielleicht habe ich irgendetwas im kernel übersehen. Ich habe immer mit eselect kernel set gewechselt.

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.38-gentoo

  [2]   linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3

  [3]   linux-2.6.39-gentoo *
```

```
eselect kernel set 2
```

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

```
emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.19  USE="acpi custom-cflags gtk (multilib)"
```

```
Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.38-gentoo-r3
```

```
eselect kernel set 3
```

```
* Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.39-gentoo
```

```
* QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.19

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.39-gentoo ...                        [ ok ]

 * Removing x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.19 from moduledb.

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

/sbin/ldconfig: /usr/lib64/libpng12.so.0 ist kein symbolischer Link

```

```
rm /usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so

rm /usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so

rm /usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so
```

Treiber neu installiert. Gleiche Ausgabe

```
 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvcuvid.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.

 * QA Notice: Found an absolute symlink in a library directory:

 *            usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so -> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-ml.so.270.41.19

 *            It should be a relative symlink if in the same directory

 *            or a linker script if it crosses the /usr boundary.
```

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute auch das es am Symlink der Sourcen liegen könnte.

Vergleiche doch ansonsten mal die ausgaben von 

```
uname -r

und

eselect kernel show
```

Oder/und lösche mal das entsprechende /lib/modules/Kernelversion Verzeichnis, und installiere dann alle Module neu. "make modules_install" und auch den nvidia-drivers neu bauen.

Denn irgendwie scheint da ja der Wurm drin zu sein...

/edit:

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done
> 
> ...

 

Hmm.., was hat es denn damit auf sich?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo
```

```

cd /usr/src/linux

(.config gesichert)

make clean

make mrproper

rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo

(.config zurückgeschrieben)

make

make modules_install

emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Mir ist gerade beim Installieren des Nvidia-Treiber folgendes aufgefallen

```
test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (           \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";      \
```

Aber ich glaube, das ist ohne Bedeutung.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Jetzt funktioniert es.

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Magst du uns noch kurz mitteilen was der Fehler war, und wie du es nun gelöst hast?!

Danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich weiß nicht, woran es lag

```
cd /usr/src/linux

(.config gesichert)

make clean

make mrproper

rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo

(.config zurückgeschrieben)

make

make modules_install

emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Dann funktionierte es.

----------

